# eMachines 4250 Driver issue



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

I am pretty new here so hello to you all.
My problem is this. I have a an oldish desktop emachines 4250 model.
I have formatted the hard drive and installed XP. It has SP2 also. However when I come to installing the sound driver (Realtek AC'97) it crashes the PC and gives you that dreaded blue screen with the memory dump info. It is deffo the Sound driver causing this for some reason as if I disable it all is fine. And then as soon as I enable it give me dreaded blue screen again.
If nobody has an answer then is there an alternative universal driver I could use which might not cause the crash?
Thanks in advance
DW,


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if you go into Control Panel, then System, then Advanced, under StartUp and Recovery....click on Settings and you will see under System Failure, some check boxes.
Uncheck the one for Automatically Restart.

Now, have the PC give you the blue-screen and write down everything it tells you about the Error Code and it's explanation.
Post back here with that info and we'll have a much clearer idea of whats happening.


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Much appreciated. Technical info as follows

***STOP: 0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0xEEDA946D, 0xF8995A74, 0xF8995770)

*** portcls.sys - Address EEDA946D base at EEDA9000, Datestamp 41107f13

Hope that all means something to you.
Thanks again.
DW


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Here's some info on the 0x07E error.....
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182
The "portcls.sys" error occurs, I think, when you board is looking for OEM drivers. In your case that would be from eMachines.

Have you tried the drivers available from here.........
http://uk.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=4000+Series&model=E4024
Under E4024 Support Info, expand the Downloads link and you'll find the Sound drivers.
Uninstall your current drivers first before installing.


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks mate, will give it a try and let you know.


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, installed the drivers after uninstalling the others. Got the dreaded blue screen lol.
Never mind. Dont think I am gonna get this one solved but thanks for trying.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

eMachines were hit hard by the Leaking capacitor problem . . open the case and examine the motherboard for leaking or bulging capacitors . . they can cause the symptoms you describe.

http://www.badcaps.net/

They also have notoriously weak Power Supplies . . if you do not find leaking caps, try a known good Power SUpply


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the Info. 
So is there definately no kind of universal driver I could try to see if it is just a problem with Realtek Driver and non of the above?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You could disable/uninstall the sound card in Device Manager to see if it makes a difference


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, thats how i've had it running all week. I disabled sound driver in safe mode and all is fine. But my little girl sometimes likes to watch a DVD in bed at night and the PC is in her room. Bit of a bummer with no sound lol.
Is just strange as before the format all was good. Like you say maybe those thingies on the mother board burnt themselves out or something.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you install the chipset drivers first?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try installing the Microsoft UAA driiver . . se if your realtec drivers will then install ok . . You will have to enable the sound card in device manager

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/835221


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi guys,
If all else fails I'd buy a PCI Sound Card.
Cheap, easy to install etc.

Even as an emergency until the problem is solved. At least it get's some sound for the little one to enjoy her DVD's.


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Will try all options later on today. Your input is really appreciated. Will get back to you withthe final outcome.
Cheers, DW


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Gave the UAA card a go but its for Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 (SP1) and I am SP2. Dont know if thats why.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this one . . http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Tried that too simpswr. Not to worry, I am gonna give up now and go with the PCI card option. Is gonna be a lot less hassle in the long run by the looks of it. Thanks again for all your help and input.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sorry we could not solve the problem . .


----------



## diskwizz (Oct 21, 2007)

Not a problem mate as to be honest I hadn't thought of the obvious answer of a PCI card. So in a way you have solved it lol.


----------

